
Inuit Study Adds Twist to Omega-3 Fatty Acids’ Health Story - drsilberman
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/22/science/inuit-study-adds-twist-to-omega-3-fatty-acids-health-story.html?_r=0
======
henryw
Summary: "A study published on Thursday in the journal Science reported that
the ancestors of the Inuit evolved unique genetic adaptations for metabolizing
omega-3s and other fatty acids. Those gene variants had drastic effects on
Inuit’s bodies, reducing their heights and weights.

... the discovery raised questions about whether omega-3 fats really were
protective for everyone, despite decades of health advice. “The same diet may
have different effects on different people,” he said."

~~~
jobu
_" The same diet may have different effects on different people"_

This is a very key point. We're just beginning to scratch the surface on how
genetics and diet interact.

~~~
gxs
The fact that most of the discussions I encounter on a daily basis never
address this is maddening.

I blame it on our cultural ideals stating that everyone is equal. As
Americans, we have severe reservations about claiming people are genetically
different.

~~~
Vexs
That sounds racist. /s

Seriously though, this is a core part of dietary concerns, it's almost a
certainty that a Russian is going to have a slightly different reaction to
foods than a European, due to centuries of eating different foods. I think
it's only recently we've really started to discover that evolution isn't just
survival of the fittest, but a considerably more complex mechanism that has
immediate impacts after very few generations to very slight stimuli. Not to
mention stuff like gut flora, environment during pregnancy, etc.

------
Aardwolf
Is there any kind of efficient way to just find out what foods are best for
one individual (i.e. yourself)? Because the amount of contradicting studies
related to food is quite unworkable...

~~~
ZeroFries
There's basic genetic tests which can tell you if you can't metabolize a
certain nutrient as well as others and things like that. They also probably
change depending on your current lifestyle and stress levels, to add further
complexity.

Other than that, trial and error.

------
eagsalazar2
Inuit have unique gene differences (obvious), those _may_ give them an ability
to metabolize fat better. However there is some evidence that Inuit that eat
western diets have the same rate of heart disease as us and westerners who eat
their diet have the same rate of heart disease as them? (from "Good Calories,
Bad Calories" by Gary Taubes).

I think they are coming from an assumption (which is possibly incorrect) that
eating fatty meats causes heart disease. So they are trying to solve a mystery
but the entire foundation for their search is in question IMO.

It is interesting either way. Maybe if we keep eating high fructose corn syrup
and refined grains, this obesity and heart disease epidemic will just cause
selection for a few generations that will result in us as a population being
able to live nicely eating all this shit we eat now.

~~~
mildbow
The last paragraph is very wrong, or I don't remember high school biology. So
please correct me if I'm wrong.

Humans aren't evolving in response to their environment: they change the
environment to suit them.

And anyway, selection doesn't really work in a few generation, and definitely
not if what you are trying to select out doesn't change how many kids you
might have.

By the time you die from heart disease, you've probably had all the kids you
were going to.

~~~
hellrich
Our ability to change our environment is limited and was even more limited in
the past.

• Look at infectious diseases killing those without inborne resistance and you
see humans evolving just fine [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sickle-
cell_disease](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sickle-cell_disease)

• Also changing your environment, e.g. by starting to herd animals can
jumpstart evolution
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lactase_persistence](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lactase_persistence)

------
ihsw
For those looking to experiment with a high-fat/low-carb diet, the Ketogenic
Diet is what you're looking for.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketogenic_diet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketogenic_diet)

Be warned though, the dietary requirements are very strict and it will push
your limits.

~~~
wnevets
I found the diet (or a diet close to it) was rough for about a month then very
easy. Once the cravings for bread and sugar go away, it's fairly easy to stick
to it from a purely willpower point of way. The problem I had after about a
year was the social part. The conversions to family members on why I'm not
eating grand's thanksgiving stuffing, office pizza parties, etc.

------
fasteo
I cannot but recommend the book "The queen of fats" for a fascinating history
of the Omega-3 fats recommendations.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/The-Queen-Fats-
Omega-3s-California/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Queen-Fats-
Omega-3s-California/dp/0520253809)

